# Happy 4th of July America



## 4metals (Jul 4, 2022)

A time to enjoy the summer, and maybe step back and think about what all Americans have in common!


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Jul 4, 2022)

Happy Birthday America!

4metals is a man of great wisdom. Let us, indeed, celebrate our shared blessings, today, and everyday!

Dave


----------



## war_child (Jul 4, 2022)

Thanks 4metals! 

Happy Independence Day USA!

The kids and I have been experimenting with exothermic chemical reactions in the back field all weekend long! It leaves a strong sulfur odor, but only for a short time. The neighbors don't seem the least bit put off, though.

Have a happy & fun 4th of July all!
mike


----------



## BlackLabel (Jul 4, 2022)

Hello USA,
Happy Independence Day from Germany!

And good luck! (Are the aliens arrived yet?)


----------



## 4metals (Jul 4, 2022)

BlackLabel said:


> (Are the aliens arrived yet?)


It’s only a small select group of Americans that actually get to meet and rub elbows with those aliens. I am not a member of that select group.


----------



## Palladium (Jul 4, 2022)

I heard there's going to be a big gathering of those aliens on Nov 8th! 
I've spent the last two days cycling ammo and field stripping my Freedom Crackers in case The Summer of Love gets to hot. Hot dogs, hamburgers and fireworks. Steaks are good, but getting harder to chew. Stay safe. Happy 4th everyone!

Semper Fi !


----------



## Platdigger (Jul 4, 2022)

Happy 4th Guys!


----------



## kurtak (Jul 5, 2022)

Independence Day !!! - my favorite holiday of the year !!!

I Shot the cannon yesterday to start the parade in celebrating the wisdom of our Founding Fathers & their Declaration of Independence

Kurt


----------



## kurtak (Jul 5, 2022)

Palladium said:


> I've spent the last two days cycling ammo and field stripping my Freedom Crackers in case The Summer of Love gets to hot.


Brass/lead - essential metals (beside gold/silver) to be invested in 

Kurt


----------



## BlackLabel (Jul 5, 2022)

kurtak said:


> Brass/lead - essential metals (beside gold/silver) to be invested in
> 
> Kurt


In order to celebrate correctly, you should have used bullets and cannon balls made of gold. ;-)


----------



## 4metals (Jul 5, 2022)

Palladium said:


> I've spent the last two days cycling ammo and field stripping my Freedom Crackers in case The Summer of Love gets to hot.


I think better, more meaningful, and longer lasting agreements would come from everyone voting, instead of shooting.


----------



## Palladium (Jul 5, 2022)

I agree. But history shows us differently. Though some people might be pragmatic in their view i take the realist route. 

_Those who make_ peaceful _revolution_ impossible, _make_ violent _revolution inevitable_.' JFK.


----------



## 4metals (Jul 5, 2022)

Palladium said:


> Though some people might be pragmatic in their view i take the realist route.


Realism and decisions based on facts, verifiable facts. As a member of this forum you know the value of facts and calling out things that just don't work. The same should apply to our daily lives, peaceful, respectful discussion. 

I guess this is getting too close to political so this will be all I say on the subject.


----------



## markscomp (Jul 5, 2022)

I did wish jon - anachronsim, a happy independce day and i basically thanked him for loosing - he understood


----------



## markscomp (Jul 5, 2022)

after all - he did go by the name spaceships ------ Aliens


----------



## Palladium (Jul 5, 2022)

4metals said:


> Realism and decisions based on facts, verifiable facts. As a member of this forum you know the value of facts and calling out things that just don't work. The same should apply to our daily lives, peaceful, respectful discussion.
> 
> I guess this is getting too close to political so this will be all I say on the subject.


The facts are people are getting crazy!


----------



## markscomp (Jul 5, 2022)

if you are on linkedin - (and in the EU or especially in the UK) -try to browse this site and push play on the video. 

Its his advertisement for his recycling business









Jon Belbin on LinkedIn: Finally.... up and running. Proud of everyone who has helped in this


Finally.... up and running. Proud of everyone who has helped in this epic journey. Here's what recycling plants sound like when they are working. I honestly...




www.linkedin.com





Mark


----------



## Palladium (Jul 5, 2022)

4metals said:


> Realism and decisions based on facts, verifiable facts. As a member of this forum you know the value of facts and calling out things that just don't work. The same should apply to our daily lives, peaceful, respectful discussion.
> 
> I guess this is getting too close to political so this will be all I say on the subject.


Looking at your post i read nothing political into it. I read a methodical, scientific, and logical approach to a respectful discussion and resolution. Now it seems even when you try and have any discussions the other side does nothing but screams at each other. Neither side wants to listen to the other. Some would say it's a discussion about politics, but what really can't be made political. I mean the 4th Of July is political when you think about it right. 

Either and or it's NOT GOOD! 

Public notice, i too will shut up now.

Happy 4th July America !


----------



## kurtak (Jul 6, 2022)

markscomp said:


> I did wish jon - anachronsim, a happy independce day and i basically *thanked him for loosing* - he understood


Per the bold print


----------



## kurtak (Jul 6, 2022)

markscomp said:


> if you are on linkedin - (and in the EU or especially in the UK) -try to browse this site and push play on the video.
> 
> Its his advertisement for his recycling business
> 
> ...


I have actually been to Jons facility (where you see the truck pulling away at the end of the video) that was about three years ago before he had the shredder system set up - even then he was handling an *impressive *amount of material - some of it extremely high grade - some of the highest grade material I have ever seen

I know a lot of people don't really like Jon (for understandable reasons) but he is a smart business man

I enjoyed my week over there with him (& other forum members) 

Thanks for posting the update & link Mark 

Kurt


----------



## Nugget (Jul 6, 2022)

View attachment 20220704_205433.mp4


Just one of the neighborhood ground fireworks. That neighborhood had a lot of good fireworks.


----------

